

Ask HN: Any tutorials on forming a Delaware LLC? - hackitup

I'm looking to form a Delaware LLC on my own, what's the most inexpensive way to do so?
======
javery
First I would decide if you really need to form one in Delaware (unless you
are based in Delaware of course). You can fill out the LLC paperwork in most
states in 30 minutes and then you are just out the filing fee.

If you have partners though make sure you hire a lawyer so you have all the
correct agreements in place.

Also, make sure you talk to your accountant as you might want to elect
S-taxation for the LLC.

------
ScottWhigham
<http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+form+delaware+llc>

------
sdp
I'd like to suggest it's cheaper overall to hire a competent lawyer.

